# tweeters I have made



## ronbon (Sep 6, 2009)

Here are a few pictures of a couple of tweeters I have just made. The first is a horn made out of the top of a gallon jug. The second is 15 of these little buggers on a board. Or maybe I should say in a board. The output of both seem to be about the same at normal listening level. The horn is good for 20 watts the array id good for 300 watts (thou why one would want 300 watts of 10 K hz I don't know)

Well, there are now 4 pictures in the "sub woofer and speaker project" gallery. But, I can't access them.
a message says "not available".

Ron


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

I sent a help request to the admins on your behalf to see what's wrong. Hopefully we can get your pics up soon. I'm anxious to see this one.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Pics uploaded and thread cleaned up.


----------



## ronbon (Sep 6, 2009)

In case it is useful to know, I found that I could remove the plastic part of the connectors on these tweeters leaving two metal ends that you can solder or connect together with bits of paperclips. There was a small plastic retaining clip that you can remove making it possible to pull out the wires.

Ron


----------



## 1Michael (Nov 2, 2006)

I am curious how you fit 15 of me on a board :dontknow: :rofl:


----------



## ronbon (Sep 6, 2009)

It wasn't easy. Hope it didn't hurt too much.:devil:


----------



## 1Michael (Nov 2, 2006)

So how does this project sound? It seems to me the dispersion pattern of those tweets would be a little screwy:scratch:


----------



## ronbon (Sep 6, 2009)

Well, you know the difference between one violin and a heard of violins? The fact that 15 tweeters in not much louder than one tweeter in the horn does suggest that there is some phase distortion. But, with my tin ear I can't hear it. Ron


----------

